# ACS or Vetassess



## SSrinivasan (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

I studied Mechanical Engineering but working as IT professional for 7+ yrs, I am trying to apply for PR in Australia. Since my education and work area are different I am not sure if ACS (RPL) assessment alone is enough or should I need to go for Vetassess as well. Any guidance on this is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Srinivasan


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Srinivasan, 

that depends on how much ICT content you course in Mechanical Engineering featured. If 20% of your hours/subjects were ICT-related (algebra, logic, signal processing, programming, project engineering etc.) you may even be able to get assessed as having a bachelor with a minor in ICT without going through RPL. You'll only need 5 instead of 6 years of work experience in that case. I'd suggest to do a quick calculation of your own with your curriculum, to estimate your chances of being successful with that strategy. *Source:* ACS Summary of Criteria and ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines

If you go through RPL or if ACS cannot offer an opinion on the AQF equivalence of your degree (because it is not ICT related), you'll need to ask VETASSESS for *Points Test Advice* in order to claim points for your degree. It is perfectly acceptable that your degree and nominated skill are unrelated - you can still get points. 

All the best,
Monika


----------



## SSrinivasan (May 20, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for the reply, I am afraid I don't have the 20% hours/Subjects to get into ICT minor category. What should I do in this case?

Regards,
Srinivasan


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Srinivasan, 

that depends on your point calculation. You can either get assessed as Mechanical Engineer or in a ICT code (via RPL). You'd have to check if you need a minimum amount of work experience to get positive assessment for your engineering degree. Note that you can only claim work experience points for experience related to your nominated ANZSCO code. Do the maths and check the occupation ceilings for the two codes, state sponsorship lists (if you plan to go for a 190 or 489 visa) and the CSOL. 

As mentioned, if you go through RPL with ACS you can still claim points for your degree by getting complementary points advice from VETASSESS.

All the best,
Monika


----------



## SSrinivasan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help Monika, I will do some more analysis on this and will get back to you if I need any other info.

Regards,
Srinivasan


----------



## siddharth782003 (Jun 13, 2013)

*ACS RPL Vetasses*



SSrinivasan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I studied Mechanical Engineering but working as IT professional for 7+ yrs, I am trying to apply for PR in Australia. Since my education and work area are different I am not sure if ACS (RPL) assessment alone is enough or should I need to go for Vetassess as well. Any guidance on this is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hello Sir,

I chance upon this old post of yours.

I have same confusion as you had earlier, Did you find a way out ?
As My batchelor degree is in electrical engineering and I am expecting that it has low ICT content (<30 %).

If I go to ACS RPL route and they assess my 8 years of working experience as a software engineer.

I am worried that I will not be able to gather enough points to get invitation from DIAC.

Do you suggest vetasses is the way to get points for my education, when I go for Anzsco code related to my working experience of software engineering ?


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

SSrinivasan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I studied Mechanical Engineering but working as IT professional for 7+ yrs, I am trying to apply for PR in Australia. Since my education and work area are different I am not sure if ACS (RPL) assessment alone is enough or should I need to go for Vetassess as well. Any guidance on this is much appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hi

Iam in the same situation, i have 7 years of experience in Developer Programmer ,but my bachelors is in Mechanical engineering, in my bachelors i had c,c++,CNC and CAM programming and we had Maths in alomst 4 semesters, i believe it is ICT Minor with 20%. i Plan to submit my documents soon.

Seniors , can you suggest will ACS come back and ask us to appply for RPL if it is required.
Will i get my points for my work experience and also for the education.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi vignesh_j, 

see the ACS RPL FAQ: 



> *Does my qualification contain enough ICT content to apply for a General Skills application or do I need to apply for RPL?*
> 
> Due to the extensive and complex nature of the skills assessment process, it is not possible for us to provide an opinion on your qualifications ICT content until the time of assessment.
> 
> Please note that if you apply under General skills and your qualification is assessed as having insufficient ICT and you meet the experience requirement o f an RPL application then a recommendation will be sent via email to *change your application to RPL*. In these circumstances you will only need to *pay the additional $ 50 fee* and provide the ACS Project Report Form.


Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

siddharth782003 said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> I chance upon this old post of yours.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

I am also on the same boat. 

Can you please tell me if you went for acs or vetassess?

I have just submitted my ACS application but I am not sure if I need to do vetassess as well. I am trying for subclass 189 under software engineer job code.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rka123, 

the best strategy is to just wait for the ACS assessment result. If the assessor evaluates your bachelor as ICT minor you are all set. Otherwise you'll have to get Points Test Advice from VETASSESS to be able to claim points for your bachelor. As long as you have enough work experience (6+ years), switching to RPL is an option with ACS for assessment. If you get a negative assessment result you'll have to consider if assessment in another ANZSCO code would be an option. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi rka123,
> 
> the best strategy is to just wait for the ACS assessment result. If the assessor evaluates your bachelor as ICT minor you are all set. Otherwise you'll have to get Points Test Advice from VETASSESS to be able to claim points for your bachelor. As long as you have enough work experience (6+ years), switching to RPL is an option with ACS for assessment. If you get a negative assessment result you'll have to consider if assessment in another ANZSCO code would be an option.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monica for the prompt response.

I have done my masters in computers recently via distance education and I have around 9+ years experience. I hope to get a positive skills assessment. I am the main applicant for subclass 189 visa.

I need some info for processing my spouse application. I am planning to apply for partner skills points as she has 8 years exp as software engineer. However, she has done mechanical engineering. Would it be better for her to apply in acs or vetassess? What is assessed for partner skills - bachelor degree or work experience in her case?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rka123, 

I'm assuming that you are getting her assessed to *claim 5 partner points*. The skills assessment is always based on a certain *education/skills level*, but work experience can substitute for the lack of a formal qualification in an occupation. Some assessing authorities (such as ACS) also require a minimum amount of work experience after a degree, except if you studied in Australia. The requirements vary quite a bit between assessing authorities. 

*1.) ACS*
If you have a *non-ICT bachelor degree*, 6 years of relevant work experience (and a detailed report about what you learned on-the-job) can get you positive assessment with ACS. The application form is *Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)*. That would be one option for your spouse. If she has a sufficient amount of ICT related subjects in her bachelor program (20% or more) than she can also apply for "General Skills" assessment. If you are not sure, apply for "General Skills" assessment first - ACS will get back to her, if her degree is below the 20% threshold and offer her a switch to RPL. This will cost an additional 50AUD and she will have to complete the project report, but otherwise it's pretty painless. More information: ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines. 

*2.) EA*
Mechanical Engineers (233512) are assessed by Engineers Australia (EA), see here. As far as I remember she does not need any work experience to get positive assessment from EA, but check the information on the EA homepage, in particular the EA Skills Assessment Booklet. 

I'd recommend to read the information for both assessment variants and pick the one she is most comfortable with. I believe that she should be able to get either of them. "Software Engineer" and "Mechanical Engineer" are both on the SOL, so either will fetch you the 5 partner points if she can also manage an IELTS 6+ score across all bands. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi rka123,
> 
> I'm assuming that you are getting her assessed to *claim 5 partner points*. The skills assessment is always based on a certain *education/skills level*, but work experience can substitute for the lack of a formal qualification in an occupation. Some assessing authorities (such as ACS) also require a minimum amount of work experience after a degree, except if you studied in Australia. The requirements vary quite a bit between assessing authorities.
> 
> ...



Thanks Monika. Yes, I am try to get her assessed to claim 5 points for partner skills. I would prefer acs route since she is working in software and assessing as mechanical engineer might not be appropriate for her. Does rpl satisfy both degree and job requirement for partner skills?


----------



## Janar (Dec 16, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Hi
> 
> Iam in the same situation, i have 7 years of experience in Developer Programmer ,but my bachelors is in Mechanical engineering, in my bachelors i had c,c++,CNC and CAM programming and we had Maths in alomst 4 semesters, i believe it is ICT Minor with 20%. i Plan to submit my documents soon.
> 
> ...


Vignesh, I hope you have completed your ACS assessment by now, did you have to go through RPL?


----------



## dpnctl (Jun 2, 2014)

*am a differently abled*

I am a Bachelor of Arts guy and have worked in IT for more than 14 years. Where should I get my education and experience assseed?


----------



## raman8861 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Monica,

I am also in the same boat and have below queries:

Request you to help me out:

1) I have done mechanical enginnering from India having less than 20% of ICT content with 7 years of IT experience. I am planning to submit my ACS accessment with RPL Project report. I am not able to understand as when this Vetasses come into picture?

Here's my point calculations:

Age 29 - Points 30
IELTS - score 7 - points 10
Educational Points - 15 ( Bachelor of engineering in Mechanical)
Spouse qualification - 5 points

Do I need to access my degree from VETASSES to gain 15 points for my mechanical engineering or ACS will directly access that.

If I need to access my degree through VETASSES, then do I need to submit my ACS accessment.

I am totall confused between these 2: ACS accessment and VETASSES.

Can you through some light as which process will come into picture?


----------



## Balachandar (Sep 26, 2016)

*HI raman8861, did you get your skills assessed by ACs and what was their reply.*



raman8861 said:


> Hi Monica,
> 
> I am also in the same boat and have below queries:
> 
> ...


HI raman8861, did you get your skills assessed by ACs and what was their reply.


----------

